# Bluefish,Pompano,whiting



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

These Past weekend at Perdido key on the Florida/Alabama line I caught 1 pompano which was my first pompano,1 whiting, and two decent sized bluefish I caught a lot of bluefish but they were all small and were released . I also caught a bunch of baby blacktips in the 6inch-2ft rangewhich were released . And saw two more big ones in the 4ft range .


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Going to be at Perdido Key next week. What where the baits you used. Did you see much bait up and down the beach. Thanks for any info you can give. Loks like you had a good time. How are the jelly fish?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

cool report


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I used frozen peeledshrimp for the pompano , whiting , and the little sharks , and I used a gold spoon for the bluefish which were everywhere Saturday, Andthere was lots of ly's real close to the beech , and yes there was a few jellyfish Saturday , Sunday , Monday .


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks alot for the help. Maybe I want have to spend a day or so figuring out a patten. Did you try any bubble rigs?


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this a bubble rig ?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats on your 1st pomp !

looks like somebody had a great time. cool pic of that baby shark !


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Found this for ya on google...this is a bubble rig..http://www.fryingpantower.com/ftopict-7548-bubble.html+rig


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

typical bubble-rig














some anglers like to use straws, surgical tubing, diamond jigs and clark spoons .

now that you caught a pomp off of bait you gotta go for one with a jig next !


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out yesterday snorkel'n saw nice schools of pomps. But they were very close to shore.

Acres of Ladyfish. Glass minnos still thick. Alot of baby pomps that follow you around while stir'n up the sand. Had a whole school of those 3 inch ones. Cute little buggers.Lots of Crabs but not blue crabs. I guess you would call them sand crabs.

Going out today to see what else is around.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions about useing different lures for pompano . I will have to give it a try next time I go surf fishing.


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *Halfmoon (6/26/2008)*Went out yesterday snorkel'n saw nice schools of pomps. But they were very close to shore.
> 
> Acres of Ladyfish. Glass minnos still thick. Alot of baby pomps that follow you around while stir'n up the sand. Had a whole school of those 3 inch ones. Cute little buggers.Lots of Crabs but not blue crabs. I guess you would call them sand crabs.
> 
> Going out today to see what else is around.




I'll be coming down Saturday. Is there still alot of jellyfish?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Some but not many! Still alot towards Ft.McCrae areaand in the intercoastal towards AL.

I did not go that far. Stayed on the FL side. Pensacola Beach is not bad.


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats good to hear. Thanks for the report.


----------

